# Probleme de défilement dans mail



## nosss17 (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour et Bonne année 

J'ai un soucis de défilement de pages avec la souris dans Mail.
RAS sur Safari, finder, word, et autres applications.
Mais pour ce qui est de Mail, je peux pas faire défiler les pages avec ma souris.
Je peux le faire "manuellement" en cliquant sur la barre de défilement.

Merci d'avance


----------



## nosss17 (7 Janvier 2014)

Je relance .

Suis je le seul dans ce cas?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2014)

t'as testé sur un autre compte  utilisateur?
un crée par mavericks 
ou même compte invité


----------



## iRingo (9 Janvier 2014)

bonjour !

J'ai exactement le même problème que nosss17.
Uniquement depuis que je suis passé sur Maverick, et uniquement avec MAIL.
Le problème persiste avec une souris.
je ne sais pas non plus quoi faire !

Ringo.


----------



## Isatis2809 (27 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je remonte ce sujet car j'ai exactement le même problème quelque soit la zone de mail (boites aux lettres, liste des messages, ou message lui-même) sur laquelle je pose ma souris. (même soucis avec le pad...) 

Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé une solution ? 

Merci d'avance. 

Isabelle


----------



## macbookintel (21 Janvier 2018)

Hello,
Je viens aussi d'être touché. Sous Maverick avec une magic mouse. Tout allait bien depuis des années quand c'est arrivé.
En premier sur le compte osx de ma femme, puis quelque jours après le miens est touché aussi (sur le même Imac).
Qu'est-ce qui a déclenché ça ? 

Donc le défilement haut bas ne marche plus dans la liste des mails ni dans un message.


----------



## bmael (7 Septembre 2020)

Hello,
Bon ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai aussi ce problème et je vois que je ne suis pas le seul mais ne trouve aucune solution...
Pour moi le défilement vers le haut "débloque" le système qui fonctionne à nouveau vers le bas... jusqu'au prochain arrêt. Principalement sur les newsletters (peut-être un format html particulier).
Il faut donc toujours faire un coup vers le haut pour pouvoir aller vers le bas et ce à chaque fois qu'on veut descendre un peu plus bas. 
Très contraignant sur des newsletter un peu longues (et oui je lis certaines newsletters).


----------



## Sly54 (7 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,



bmael a dit:


> Bon ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai aussi ce problème et je vois que je ne suis pas le seul mais ne trouve aucune solution...


As tu essayé :
démarrage en mode sans échec
réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC).


----------

